# drinking alcohol



## t-o-m (Jul 25, 2007)

Im quite a shy person and i am about to start uni in sept, unfortunately the best way for me to come out of my shell and be more sociable is to have a few drinks.I no that going out and drinking is a big part of uni life but since getting IBS i can no longer drink much alcohol. so im feeling really down and im not sure how im gonna cope with it all







anyone else in the same boat or have any suggestions?


----------



## 19741 (Dec 1, 2006)

I have ulcerative colitis and can still drink alcohol. If it's the amount you can't handle, have stronger drinks (like 1 or 2 mixed drinks) instead of drinking 7 or 8 beers. Also, alcohol isn't necessary to have a social life. Try and branch out a little bit and take chances talking to people. The worse thing that can happen is that you are right where you are now right?


----------

